# The Wolf Man Legacy DVD



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Coming this month from Universal - *The Wolf Man Special Edition Legacy DVD*.

In addition to the film, the DVD will include a commentary from film historian Tom Weaver, as well as bonus features The Wolf Man: From Ancient Curse to Modern Myth, Pure in Heart: The Life and Legacy of Lon Chaney Jr, He Who Made Monsters: The Life and Art of Jack Pierce, Monsters by Moonlight, The Wolf Man Archives featurettes and a Universal Horror documentary narrated by Kenneth Branagh.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=11325


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like it's definitely one for the Wolfman's many fans


----------

